# Alternative Therapies (acupuncture / reflexology etc.) in Ireland



## KMC

Can anyone recommend an acupuncturist in NI (preferably in Belfast) who has treated patients undergoing IVF?
many thanks
KMC


----------



## mary k

sorry this isnt going to be much help but just to let you know i am on-line trying to find the same info.
I have Embryo transfer for ICSI treatment at the Royal Victoria on 9th April. ive heard acupuncture is beneficial on that day but it is a sunday.
So currently looking for acupuncturist in belfast who opens on a sunday.
I am from enniskillen but as it is nearly 2 hours away want to have the acup in Belfast.
I will keep you posted if i find anyone. Please let me no how u get on too?
Mary K


----------



## lena

Hi girls!

I phone Synergy based on the Cregagh Road in Belfast and they do accupuncture: the girl who does it phoned me back and talked to me about it and didnt think I was a loopy bin for talking about it in IVF: she really seemed to know what I was on about: dont know if she has any actual experience in IVF accupuncture but. Its £35 for a one hour session and she often does Thurs late nights.

Heres some links:

http://www.complementarytherapynorthernireland.com/index.html

http://www.yell.com/ucs/UcsSearchAction.do?keywords=accupuncture&companyName=&location=belfast&searchType=classic&broaderLocation=&clarifyIndex=0&ooa=on

http://sitebuilder.yell.com/sb/show.do?p=additional&n=0&id=SB0001944873000020

I also tried Framar Health on the Lisburn Road: emailed them about a month ago and I'm still waiting on an answer. Its taken them this long to answer, even if they do phone back I wont be using them.

I havent had my fertility clinic appointment yet but I'm 90% sure I'm going down the road of IVF and so I'm investigating accupuncture: heard good things about it from this and other website and Zita West promotes it.

GL!

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## maria21

hi everyone
i attend the chinise medical centre on the lisburn road she is soo lovely and knows her stuff on ivf and icsi treatment so why dont you give them a try ,, dont think they are open on sunday tho .. got my egg collection tomorrow luv maria xx


----------



## KMC

thanks for the tips!
I phoned synergy too and actually wasn't that impressed - this will be my third IVF cycle and I definitely felt I knew a lot more about it than the acupuncturist there.  She was helpful insofar as she recommended a couple of other clinics to me.  I'm not sure which one on the Lisburn road you are talking about, maria, but I got in touch with Dr Gui at the CHinese medical centre (I think that's it's name) in Finaghy.  She really did know what she was talking about - I quizzed her quite thoroughly and she seemed to know all about the drugs and how they worked and how acupuncture will complement them - and yes, I also checked what she said in my Zita West book, which seems to concur!!.  She is opening a new branch on the Upper Newtownards Road on 4th April and will be practicing from there on a Saturday and Sunday.  From there it's a 15 minute drive to the hospital and 10 minutes to Origin.  Because my next cycle is due to start in April, shes' opening specially for me this Saturday, which I was v impressed by.  She charges £35 for the first session and £25 for each after that.  I'll let you know how I get on after Saturday, but so far am feeling v positive about this one!
good luck with your treatments
Kmc


----------



## lena

Mmmm...

Good to know of this doctor is opening a place in East Belfast KMC: it mite be a possibility for me to try there!  I dont fancy having to drive to the Lisburn Rd or Finaghy for accupuncture: i'm trying to avoid the city centre as much as poss as I find driving thru it v stressful and the fact that the work has started on the Westlink will only led to more congestion!

Really interested in how you get on on Sat!


----------



## katierose

Can anyone give me some advice where i could find a good acupuncturist in belfast or surronding area, who specialises in infertility.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi

I'm afraid I can't recommend an acupuncturist in Belfast (I live SE London so a little bit too far to travel  ) but you can search these websites for a registered practitioner in your area...

http://www.acupuncture.org.uk/content/PractitionerSearch/searchform.asp

http://www.medical-acupuncture.co.uk/find/county.shtml

I recall someone a while ago was asking for acupuncturist in same place so perhaps if you use the search option on this website you will find those posts and her replies....

I would highly recommend you find a registered practitioner who has solid experience working with women experiencing fertility issues and with assisted conception procedures ie ivf etc. There is a very specific protocol that should be adhered to when having acupuncture alongside ivf (or similar).

Good luck
Natasha

_This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites_


----------



## katierose

Thank u for your replies, the info is for my sis i will pass it on to her. Any other replies from personal exp of acupuncturist in belfast or near area would be appreciated.


----------



## rosie40

Hi

I was using the clinic on the upper lisburn road who specialize in fertiltiy problems it was called the chinese clinic.i had to stop for a while coudnt afford it

**Edited by Moderator - please PM for contact details - as this is a public forum please do not include phone numbers - many thanks  **


----------



## katierose

HI rosie,
could u tell me what u thought of this acupuncturist? would u recommend them? thankx


----------



## rosie40

Hi,

The girl that does its called Cathy and shes very good,it was £35 per hr,if u pay up front u get 5wks for the price of 4,the herbal tablets she gave me cost an extra £18 every week.Im hoping to go back in jan wen im due to start my ivf.She recommends that you stick at the acupuncture for 6mths but their was no way i coud afford it coming up 2 christmas.Let me know how your sister gets on.


Rosie


----------



## Catspyjamas

I there, just to say that I go to Cathy on the Upper Lisburn Road. I went for about six months before I did my IUIs last year and continued on, right through my BFNs until after my failed IVF cycle earlier this year. I only started again when I was halfway through down-regging because the side effects were just terrible and I didn't have them last time when I was going to see her regularly. Although it didn't help me get pregnant she did help regulate my cycles and as I say, the side effects of treatment were much reduced.

She charges £25 a session for a normal 20-30 minute session or if you pay for a course of 4 (£100) you get one free. I've been getting 50 minute sessions the last few weeks and they cost £35 a go but give me longer to snooze   

Yes, its a lot of money but I thought I'd spend it because this is my one and only free IVF and its not going to do any harm. I found her details from the website of the British Acupuncture Council and her website is http://www.acupuncturebelfast.co.uk/ As well as the Finaghy/Upper Lisburn Road branch she has one in Ballyhackamore, one is Lisburn and one in Portadown and I think is opening another one on the Lisburn Road closer to town. If you want any further details, PM me and I'll see what I can to help your sister.

_This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites_


----------



## katierose

Hi Catspyjamas,
thanx 4 all the info, I will pass it onto 2 my sis. She is on 2nd ivf 2ww, fingers crossed. I appreciate ur help


----------



## suzanne83

Hi, just wanting to recommend Cathy from Chinese Medical Centre also. I have been going to here for nearly 2 years now. I started about 2 months before my first cycle of ivf which was successful. I can't recommed her enough. I still go to her in the hope a can concieve naturally this time.

**Edited by Moderator - please PM for contact details - as this is a public forum please do not include phone numbers - many thanks  **


----------



## rosie40

Hi Suzanne

were u nhs r private 4 ur ivf,im tryin to find out if ive got any embryos good enough to freeze will there be an extra charge for this.

thanx
Rosie


----------



## shoppingqueen

Hi

Just wanted to say that I attend a relexologist in NEwtownabbey who used to be a midwife & I reckon she's the same one Starsky recommended.

She used to be a midwife & had infertility issues herself so she's a great listening ear & I'm always so relaxed after seeing her

If any of you are considering reflexology I'd strongly recommend her 
xx


----------



## shoppingqueen

Hi ladies

Just seeking some advice!!!  I currently go to a terrific reflexologist.  However I've been digesting Zita West's book & she suggests that acupuncture could be so beneficial with IVF.

As we've just had a BFN after our IVF I'm wishing to investigate this.  Do any of you attend acupuncture - how do you find it?  Any recommendations of where to go?

Any advice would be great!

XX


----------



## allyjo

hi 

yes i hve been a few times. Much more relaxing that I thought. The person I go to is in Synery clinic she's a nurse an also works in Origin so has the experience of fertility issue. I highly reccomend it but at £35pounds a go not inexpensive either.

Ally


----------



## shoppingqueen

Hi

Thanks Ally for the advice - not into needles but with the inj etc kinda used to it & well anythings worth a go!!!

Where's Synergy?

S

xx


----------



## Dahlia

Thanks shoppingqueen,

have just seen this.I might take you up on that in the NY.

Dahlia x


----------



## pink tulip

Hi Shopping Queen!

I've been attending a acupunture therapist who specialises in fertility care. She lives in Coleraine but I think she also does some clinics in Derry. Her anme is Susan Evans and her email is [email protected]
I think she is excellent and she has evidence that having treatment during an IVF cycle improves your number of follicles. 
Best Wishes, Pink Tulip


----------



## MISSY97

hi pink tulip 

Does that acupuncturist work out of a clinic in derry.  

Missy xx


----------



## Strawberry*

Has anyone used this lady?  Or indeed any acupuncturist to help them along their way?
Have you found it of benefit?
Thanks


----------



## weeza82

Hi Strawberry, 

I have heard great things about Sharon Campbell and shse comes very highly recommended by a lot of people. I didn't go for accupuncture for various reasons, but if you come over to the main NI Girls board, there are girls there who have and will be able to answer your questions better. 

Take care, 

Weeza  xx


----------



## Guest

Hi Strawberry. I use to go to Sharon for gynae problems. I found her really good, a bit mad, but in a lovely way.
I think she used to be a nurse so has a good medical background and also works in Origin.
I swear by acupunture, it is the only thing that helped my endometriosis. If nothing else it should relax you and balance your
energy levels which can only be a good thing when ttc or having treatment.

I am currently seeing another acupunturist who also practices other traditional chinese medicine(he's a great listener) and specialises in fertility problems. If you want his details, PM me and I'll give you his mobile number.....he is mad as a hatter so don't say you haven't been warned  . But I would also recommend Sharon, you're spoilt for choice now 

Bumble Bee


----------



## Shellyj

Hi I use Sharon for ivf acpuncture. She is good, and seems to know her stuff.

Love Shellyjxxx


----------



## Fionab

Hi Stawberry

I went to Sharon Campbell for acupuncture and found her great.  She recommends sessions during your d/reg then just before and just after ET.  She was £35 per session which is about an hour.  She was a nurse in the Royal and is now does acupuncture in Synergy on the Cregagh Road.  

I couldn't recommend her highly enough.

Fiona


----------



## Strawberry*

Thank you all very much ladies


----------



## shaz2

Hey Ladies,

Next meeting will be held on Wednesday 8th July at 7.00pm in the Social Services Conference Room, MDEC Building, Trust Headquarters, Altnagelvin Hospital, We have a very reputable acupuncturist attending who has loads of experience in this field, Which im very excited about as its something i have heard alot about but have no personal experience of it.

Ladies pass the word about to anyone who may be interested in attending the meeting and please let myself or sharon davidson I NUK Regional organiser know for numbers etc.

Speak soon

sharon


----------



## shaz2

well ladies anyone interested??

xx  shaz


----------



## emak

Me of course ,looking forward to it


----------



## KITTY1231

me too arlene is going as well


----------



## Mamabud

Imak and I should be ok for this too.


----------



## MISSY97

I should be able to go to this one too!!!

Missy xx


----------



## shaz2

brill girls.  ... we will have some good craic together...


----------



## shaz2

Well ladies not long to go noe till next catch up..  Im so looking forward to catching up with use all and of course for the acupuncturist coming..hoping she can convince me to try it out as im scared of needles...lol. ..catch use all soon

xx sharon


----------



## shaz2

Ladies we will be meeting tomorrow nite ( wed) at 7pm room 3 mdec building altnagelvin hospital, look forward in meeting with use all..

sharon

xx


----------



## holly01

have a grt meeting girls and enjoy the choclate cake   
just mite call down 4 wee slice


----------



## anitak

hi ladies

thought I would pop over from the Czech board to pass on some info.  I have started having acupuncture to prepare for another cycle, thought I would pass on the details for any other ladies looking for someone who specialises in IVF


www.charlevillehealthclinic.com

I find Mary very easy to get on with and she is a member of the Zita West network.

any questions feel free to pm me

good luck to all

anita xx


----------



## DC8

Hi All,

Can anyone tell me if they have visited Acupunturist Elizabeth Duggan in Holywood? If so, was she good?

I believe Sharon Campbell to be great but she is not working til mid Jan and I need someone before then.

Anyone else you girls know of?

Thanks


----------



## [email protected]

Hi DC8
I go to Sharon Campbell also but before that I went to Cathy on the upper lisburn road, the Chinese Clinic.  She also specialises in IVF.  My friend went to cathy last year before her IVF treatment in Bourn Hall and now has a 2 month old daughter... Good luck.


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi girls

Have any of you tried acupuncture for fertility? I had been in contact with a man in belfast but havent arranged anything.

Jilyhen


----------



## Babypowder

Hi Jilly,

I was all new to accu until tx there-the girls on here recommended Sharon Campbell-she works in East Belfast the clinic is Synergy and she also works along side Origin who highly recommend her too. I though she was brilliant, I was so relaxed and she helped with headaches and stuff during D/R.

The Chinese Medicine Centre in Finaghy is good too-I went to Cathy there and her partner runs the Portadown branch that loads of girls on here went to recently.

They are slighty different as in the amount of times they want you to come-the Chinese Centre like you there a lot say twice a week, and they are £5 dearer.

I think if you can afford it, its definatley worth it  you can google either of these and it'll bring up all the info.

http://www.acupuncture-ni.com/


----------



## niceday1971

Hi Jilly


I agree with BP if you can afford it then give it a go.  It is expensive but I felt that it has really helped me this time throughout the tx and I started when I already was halfway thru DR.


Lx


----------



## Jillyhen

Thanks girls

I think it was the one in finaghy i had rang. Mayb will give it a try but its the traipsing up to belfast. What all happens?

Jillyhen


----------



## MISSY97

Jillyhen pm for you

Missy xx


----------



## parkend

Jillyhen - I don't know anyone in your area, so can't recommend someone, but would echo what has been said above. I go once a week and love it - I'm not sure whether it's helping with the ttc, but I find I'm much more relaxed about the whole business, and the lady I go to has been a massive help with dietary advice. She was trained by Zita West - there are lots of people about who have had her training, which tends to mean they're experts in fertility problems - so she has been able to give me lots of advice about how to complement the clomid I'm on with changes to my diet. 

Hope it works for you


----------



## babydreams282

Hi Ladies

Just wondering if anybody knows anything about Reflexology? My sister-in-law wants to get me and my DH a couples session with a lady who specialises in fertility reflexology but although at this stage i will try anything, im just not too sure what it entails.

Has any of you beautiful ladies had any experience with it or know of anybody who has? Or do you know what it is they do extactly?

_______________________________________________________________________________
Me - 29 DH - 30
TTC 2.5 years
Referred RFC Sep 09
DH SA Dec 09 - Significantly low count
DH further SA Mar 10 - Significantly low count
ICSI - NHS waiting list since May 10


----------



## Katiebells

Hi Babydreams,

I am currently doing a 6 week course as part of my relaxation piece with no 3 ivf. Its all in the feet allegedly and that all the workings of the body can be found in various parts of our feet. I have tried acupuncture and hypnothsis previously. The reflexologist works on the various points in your feet for the course of the session, as far as I understand the reproductive organs are around the ankle area but there are obviously other significant areas that are important in the process. To be honest I actually dont know a whole lot but thought I should let you know what I do know

Katiebells


----------



## babydreams282

Hi Katiebells

Thank you very much for the info, just in two minds but i suppose we all would try anything, so i might as well give it a go.  Good luck with your treatment and i hope all goes well.  Lots and lots of babydust x


----------



## wee emma

hello lovely people     

one is going for her first acupuncture appointment tomorrow morning with an extremely talkative local GP   

how did any of you find it? sore? not sore?

did any of you get pregnant naturally after? (thats the important question isn't it).

he told me that 6 sessions should be beneficial for a year, so fingers crossed it does something cos 


  I'M NOT GETTING ANY YOUNGER!!


----------



## bron11

i had accupunture, more than 6 sessions and no i did not become pregnant with it.  Check the person doing this has knowledge in fertility accupunture as there are specific points that should be targetted.  Not sore, good luck  bron


----------



## wee emma

Hiya

Yes he seems to know what he's talking about. I may as well give it a go, I've nothing to lose and no other options unfortunately.


----------



## confusedcarly

Hi Emma - let me know how you get on as i am also thinking of acu.... Hope it works for ya hun xxx


----------



## wee emma

will do carly.

you should just go for it, i've just got to the point that we'd try anything. there's no reason why we aren't having children, though i actually suspect its something to do with my lining and i think if i can sort that, then maybe?

so it'll be pineapple juice, brazil nuts, lots of water and acupuncture and loads of crossed fingers!!


----------



## babydreams282

Hey Wee Emma and other lovely ladies

Can someone explain what acupuncture is, what it does, where can i get it done, is is proven to help with fertility - i'll try anything...lol


----------



## wee emma

http://www.acupuncture.org.uk/index.php - this is the british acupuncture council, their first page discusses acupuncture and fertility.

i just googled for acupuncture near lisburn, chose one that is about a mile from my house and rang them up 

mine is done by a local GP. I got six needles for my first go and he also wired up the ones near my big toe and put an electric pulse through it (an extremely odd sensation  ).

i'm to go six times and he says the treatment should last a further six months after that, so worth the money i think.

/links


----------



## babydreams282

Thanks wee emma

I think i might give it a go, if you dont mind me asking how much is it?


----------



## wee emma

mine is £40 a go but if i pay for 4 at once he charges £120 which makes it less painful   

i can't afford it to be honest but its worth trying.


----------



## Little-Lee

hi all
i am due to start acupunture on 29 Jan.... feeling positive about it & will keep you all informed
xx


----------



## wee emma

thats when my next appointment is little-lee   

good luck and i hope it doesn't hurt


----------



## toniwolf

Hi Emma and ladyes,I do use acupuncture for 6mounths now and it is not get miracle for a day, but I did stady accupuncure in Sport Academy and I have been seen a big potention of that part of medicine.First of all is most important the pearson who does it to know how to treat you(obvious)and to find the reason stopping you to get pregnant naturaly.I start useing acupuncture since the gynecologist told me I have to wait 3years before to be referal for IVF(unknown reason for infertility) and I find my acupuncturist also Lector in London is very good in diagnostics(I am midwife too so I think he ask the right questionsabout the procedure -some times might be little sensitive but just for seconds thats if you have some blockage on the chanels but it is not sorre,you should be fine and feel very relax and good.I started also herbs to help me and I do think that's make a differens.I still waithing for IVF,but cross fingers get pregnant before that!
I wish you ladyes all the best and good luck!


----------



## babydreams282

Hey girls

Well we had our first appt yesterday, i decided to book both us in for consulation just to see what it was all about.  The woman we seen was lovely she talked us both through the procedure - she recommended that my DH have it first as its him that has a low count and im ok.  So he had his first go - he wasnt really sure what to think of it, although he was very relaxed and typical man feel asleep - while i sat there for 50 minutes...lol. He needs to have it once a week for the next three months as well as herbal stuff morning and evening - so fingers crossed it works.  At this stage we will try anything.  She has recommened i have a session done around ovulation time and then again if it dosent happen naturally (which of course i hope it does) when im starting treatment.  

So only time will tell if it makes an difference - heres hoping


----------



## wee emma

hi toniwolf, what herbs are you taking?

did you find it okay babydreams? i'm to go once a month, around ovulation too.


----------



## babydreams282

Hi Wee Emma

Im not going til around ovulation time so i have actually had a try yet...lol  DH found it relaxing so id say i'll be the same.  Anything to pass the time til i get my letter of offer.  Just booked a few short breaks for us over the next few months - so hopefully that makes the time go quicker


----------



## madeinbelfast

I tried this during IVF #2 (pre & post EC & ET) and once a week since then.

I've spent a fortune since xmas but got a BFP & it's helping me relax until the nerve wracking 1st scan.

Good luck & enjoy

x


----------



## babydreams282

Thanks Madeinbelfast

Its good to know that it can help some people, i have my fingers crossed


----------



## madeinbelfast

You're welcome, that's what FF is for!

x


----------



## wee emma

well went again today and it wasnt half as sore   

and he had me listening to meditation stuff on his iphone too. might see if i can get something like that on mine.


----------



## grace02

Im currently doing acupuncture aswell.......i started the day before i started DR and im finding it so helpful. From next week i will be going twice a week xo


----------



## Little-Lee

Hi all
i had my first appointment on Saturday.... we didn't do needles but just the talking & learning to relax was a great help.
I have decided that if i relax & chill out things would be a lot better!!! 
Starting a meditation class as well this week!!!

I am willing to try anything!!

5 of my friends are having babies this year..... although i am happy for them & still feel a little bit sad  

Take care all xx


----------



## wee emma

aye i've got to that point too, going to try anything.

i'm finding it harder and harder to cope with pregnant people and i cannot deal at all with little babies. So even if it helps me to control emotions, thats a start   

i wish i had tried it during my ivf, don't really know why i didn't.


----------



## Little-Lee

Me too... but to be honest i didn't read about acupuncture been good until after!!!
how did you find your first appointment? my was like a counseling session.... really good though.
had a little cry too!

xx


----------



## madeinbelfast

Anything that keeps us sane & manages our emotions is a lifesaver during such a stressful time.

I'm still very up & down and I've had a BFP - it's the 1st scan that I'm nervous of but the acupuncture does help.  I go once a week.

If you've access to spotify, type in meditation & lots of chill out tracks are listed.  I've only tried it once & lay crying for half an hour until DH came to see what was going on!  I don't intend to let that put me off - I might go & listen now!!

x


----------



## wee emma

never thought of looking up spotify, will give that a go    i'm going to have a nosey on my iphone too, there's bound to be things like that on it.

littlelee my first appointment was more informative but he made me feel better    i didn't cry (don't know why, i cry all the time, there's barely a day goes by where i don't).


----------



## fee1

I have been going to Sharon Campbell in Synergy, Cregagh Road for acupuncture.  She is really nice and fingers crossed it works.


----------



## wee emma

i've had three now, three more to go    i'm actually getting to quite look forward to the appointments     

i've been told by someone to try reflexology as well so i think once the acupunture 6 months are up i'll try that too.


----------



## birba

Hi emma,
I have been doing both acupunture and reflexology for a while and I am having a lot of benefits, still no preg but it's def worth sticking to it. I go every 2 weeks try to get an app before ovulation
There is a wonderful book that talks about chinese medicine and acupunture I'll PM you the name - there is an entire program to follow 
Don't give up! Good luck xx


----------



## cMac

Hi,  I went to Sharon Campbell in Belfast who was great but a have a friend in Portadown who is looking to see a fertility specialist. I seem to remember talk of a guy in Portadown who was really good, anyone know who it is?

Thank you!


----------



## MissE

Hi Cmac, cant believe it wont be long til your little one arrives.   The acu doc is Portadown is Dr William. He is on the main street in portadown, up above the oxfam shop. His number is 02838394444.

Wishing you loads of luck for the next few weeks.
Emma xx


----------



## cMac

Aww thanks MissE I appreciate that.  I hope you are keeping well, take care


----------

